# 38g Reef tank



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

whammin watermelon zoas









Candy Cane coral









1 of the True Percula Clowns and the Hammer coral









dragon eye zoas under actinics









the elusive Hi Fin Banded Goby


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow nice , just wondering how much it all cost ya ?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. I don't have an exact figure, but it was definitely over $1000.  Worth it though.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful Tank SB. Wish I could afford one like that


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that is a really nice set up. I really love the clown! Once I get up the courage (and finances) to venture into salt (besides mantis shrimp), I'm gonna want a clown tank. They to hard to take care of? By the way, the goby is too cute!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah, the Clowns are easy to take care of. At first they didn't eat well, but now they are pigs.  They are pretty funny to watch too. Definitely "clowns".


----------

